# Shayna & Two-Ton



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

look at these two.. aren't they the cutest?? someone rescue them!!!!















they have to be adopted together and adopter must live in LA area..







with no kids









Shayna & Two-Ton


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been following Shayna and Two Ton for quite some time now.

There are actually two other threads with this topic. 

I called after the last thread. I could NOT believe they hadn't been adopted yet.

I'm going to call again tomorrow. I know my Daisy was on Petfinder, long after I adopted her. A poster from SM brought that to my attention. We didn't notice, because nobody was interested anyway. But these two must show ALOT of interest. I would think, if they were NOT still up for adoption, then the rescue would be all over Petfinder to remove the add, as it would be causing more work, with phone calls, emails, etc.

The last time I called, they were still for adoption. But, that was awhile ago









Aren't they the cutest little things


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I've been following Shayna and Two Ton for quite some time now.
> 
> There are actually two other threads with this topic.
> 
> ...


see i am thinking about getting another pup.. throwing the idea around.. and i figured why not adopt if i had the chance, right? and these are so cute but i have bentley already, i have a 4 year old and i don't live in the LA area.. but they are so adorable. I WANT THEM BOTH!!!!!!!!! 
i bet you they have been adopted already.. they are too cute! i've been looking at petfinder for the past hour or so and i noticed how the purebred dogs, yorkies n such, all have adoption prices that are in the hundreds. i guess if the shelter/rescue can make some extra money to help other dogs too, then that's a good thing!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't look now.








Just tell me when they find a home.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They are such great looking pups! I would love to have them both but not enough room AND dont live in the LA area...I hope that they find a loving home that will spoil them ROTTEN and give them all the hugs and kisses they deserve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=369121
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope they are adopted. They have been in a good foster home, so no need to worry. They'll be safe and happy until they do find their forever home.

And yes, adoption fees have gone up. It depends on the age and health of the doggie. A healthy youngster, through NMR, is now a $400 adoption donation. But, if you think about it, this includes spay/neuter, shots, vet records, some or full potty training, socialization, and the foster home is "Hand Picked" with the little one in mind









The adoption fee doesn't even begin to cover the cost to rescue. In OC, I now pay over $300 for spay/neuter, shots, and checkup. Not to mention grooming, site expenses, and transportation (I paid over $200 in gas, to pick up Lulu from San Fransisco), her adoption donation is $100.

The adoption fees are a very small part of the funds, rescues so desperately need. The majority of the money is donated through private parties and businesses. As well as fund raisers, and picnics.

So, I will use this opportunity to ask for donations for Northcentral Maltese Rescue
















Lovies to you!! And I sure hope these two little ones find the perfect home


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

<span style="color:#6666CC">I've been watching them also. I would rather rescue then "buy" but here in AZ there just aren't any Malts in rescues. There are always plenty listed in CA but they want you to live there or they won't adopt to you. It's really a shame. All 3 of my other malts (except Piper) were rescues of some sort and I would love to give another 1 or 2 a loving and safe home. I can understand that they would want to do home checks before placing a rescue but in states that have a high number of Malts in rescues I think they should really consider what is in the dogs best interest and if that means making an exception and placing the dog in a good safe home out of state then so be it. I would even be willing to pay for their trip here if needed but because I live out of state I don't "qualify". It's a real shame.</span>


----------

